# An incident that's causing some jealousy/insecurity



## jenis (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok, last week my husband was aggressively hit on by an intoxicated stranger at well known burger bar that we both love. Aggressive to the point where she took his phone and put it down her shirt.

I found out about this 'incident' when I get a call from the manager stating that he 'recovered his phone' and could pick it up without adding much else. I thanked him and hung up. When my husband arrived and I told him about the phone, he explained in detail what had happened. My jaw hit the floor, I just couldn't believe it. I didn't know whether to laugh, cry, kill? We both went back to pick up his phone.

The bartender recognized him (us) and laughed, I asked what the hell happened and she explained pretty much what my husband had told me. This place is always packed, and he ended up sitting at the bar next to this woman to place our order. Small talk ensued but she apparently went for broke not long before the food arrived. She got very flirty, touchy feely, and crude. He rejected and she took his phone, putting it down her shirt and basically said come get it.

My H, to his credit, got the manager involved, gave him our home number and made it his problem to solve, then got our dinner and left. Based on that, I'm comfortable, although I do question why he didn't get up and leave sooner.

Now a week later, I get hit with feelings of downright insecurity that my husband is getting offers from other women. I hadn't had these thoughts since our dating and maybe early marriage years. He's handsome and in decent shape, but damn, I'd never dreamed of this being a concern with both of us mid-40's. Mixed in is perhaps a bit of jealousy too.

Deep down, I know I've got nothing to worry about, but nothing like getting a curve ball that you don't expect.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Oooh stop  Your husband ROCKS and did the right thing.

Be happy women want your man-- he must be hot!  Lucky you!


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

jenis said:


> Now a week later, I get hit with feelings of downright insecurity that my husband is getting offers from other women. I hadn't had these thoughts since our dating and maybe early marriage years. He's handsome and in decent shape, but damn, I'd never dreamed of this being a concern with both of us mid-40's. Mixed in is perhaps a bit of jealousy too.


Why does this make you feel insecure?


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Your husband ROCKS and did the right thing.


:iagree:


----------



## jenis (Feb 9, 2011)

Tall Average Guy said:


> Why does this make you feel insecure?


It's an irrational feeling spun by my own thoughts of women hitting on him and not based anywhere near reality. Maybe I'd feel better if some drunk guy hit on me, lol. It will pass.

I know just how lucky I am, and how much he feels the same.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

jenis said:


> I know just how lucky I am, and how much he feels the same.


attagirl!! :smthumbup:

I love happy posts


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

jenis said:


> It's an irrational feeling spun by my own thoughts of women hitting on him and not based anywhere near reality. Maybe I'd feel better if some drunk guy hit on me, lol. It will pass.
> 
> I know just how lucky I am, and how much he feels the same.


It you are comfortable that it is irrational, than stamp it out and move on. My wife used to have this fear a bit until she saw it happen. We were at a party, and I was in line to get drinks. When I brought them back to the group, I was quized about the woman hitting on me while I stood in line. I truthfully had no idea, and would not have believed it except that the rest of the group confirmed it. They all had a good laugh at my expense, but I note that my wife has never raised the issue again. I think her imagination had gotten the best of her in the past.


----------



## jenis (Feb 9, 2011)

Tall Average Guy said:


> .....I was quized about the woman hitting on me while I stood in line. I truthfully had no idea, and would not have believed it except that the rest of the group confirmed it....


This was way more overt, giving my imagination more to work with. It became very clear to my H what was going on once she put a hand on his leg. She actually told him at one point that her favorite number was '69'. Really?!? :rofl:


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

jenis said:


> This was way more overt, giving my imagination more to work with. It became very clear to my H what was going on once she put a hand on his leg. She actually told him at one point that her favorite number was '69'. Really?!? :rofl:


What a sad pathetic woman! You're husband's cool, you must be too for him to be so forthcoming!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenis (Feb 9, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> What a sad pathetic woman!....


And drunk, not that it makes it less pathetic.

Yes my H is cool!


----------



## donewithit (Apr 7, 2010)

I think your husband is frikkkkkiiin AWESOME. I do believe my hubby would do the same..actually no I don't lol..but it would be close. I could see my hubby telling the bar dude to call the cops to retrieve his phone.

none the less....this skank ..drunk or not..was WAY out of line. I am afraid I would feel exactly like you do. irrational? YES..but I do have some insecurities (not caused by hubby..but by the practice husband) and I would have an issue with it too. just please be sure to realize it is YOUR insecurity and DO NOT cause an issue with your obviously faithful husband..don't make this his fault at all..

in fact why don't you turn it into some fun...grab his phone..put it down YOUR shirt..bet you my next weeks pay THIS TIME he GOES for it!! lol

Lynn


----------



## jenis (Feb 9, 2011)

donewithit said:


> ....in fact why don't you turn it into some fun...grab his phone..put it down YOUR shirt..bet you my next weeks pay THIS TIME he GOES for it!! lol....


Hilarious!!! Although maybe it's too soon, I can't imagine doing it without feeling just as pathetic right now. Maybe next week! lol

And yeah, whatever insecure feelings I have over this (actually very little since starting this thread), I own.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't mean to make light of the situation, but it reminds me of a job interview I did a few years ago. We do interveiws with two people asking questions. It was me and the HR manager of my department. Problem is, we record most of what the person says, so one is busy writing the results to their question while another asks the person a new question.

We were interviewing a woman from another department. I thought the woman had been a little inappropriate with comments when she found out that I was interviewing her, so I asked the HR manager if I could opt out. She said that I was just imagining things. Besides, she would be in the room.

Every time the HR manager turned her head down to begin writing, and I started my question, the woman leaned forward, over the low table, which opened her shirt, which was unbuttoned way too far. Very sheer bra, too. She would meet my eyes when she did it.

I jumped up, said my phone was vibrating, and just waited outside the room. Eventually the HR manager came out to investigate. Again, she said I was imagining it, but she said that she would only pretend to be writing the next time. The very next time, the woman did it again, and the HR manager looked up, bursting into laughter. The woman was escorted from the building and suspended.


----------



## donewithit (Apr 7, 2010)

halien...good for you. stupid skank. lol...trying it on a man who obviously has morals!! glad she was suspended..


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Go give your husband a big kiss. He did good.


----------



## Sicktomystomach (Aug 5, 2011)

I think your husband did GREAT. Mine might have called the police to have a police woman retrieve his phone. But I think the way he handled it was good. This kind of thing happened once in my prescence. My poor husband! lol We were at a dinner and this very tall intoxicated woman liked what she saw when he walked in the room. (He's 6'5"). He simply could not get away from her as she would step in front of him each time he tried to side step her. He looked over at me like HELP! lol When she stoked the lapel of his suit he stepped back and I decided to save him. I'm only 5'2" and she was VERY tall and drop dead gorgeous. I walked over and stepped between them saying,"This is MY husband" and took his hand and walked away with him. He went "Whew! Thanks,honey. Nice save". But she wasn't finished with him. As we were walking to the car,she came running up saying,"Oh,I'm so scared. Would you walk me to my car?" and she grabbed his arm and hugged it. He removed his arm and again I stepped up and said,"NO,HE WON'T". But I do think my husband should have been a little firmer with her and not let me handle it. He said he didn't know what to do but I know him. If I hadn't been there,he would have dealt with it maybe more firmly. I guess she's still out there accosting other men. lol
I think your husband did just fine.


----------



## daisy90 (Jun 5, 2011)

I feel like your husband did nothing wrong. He actually acted correctly and honestly deserves a high five. He didn't stop talking to her sooner because he thought it was a friendly conversation, but as soon she got flirty he stopped it and walked away, just leaving his phone there. You should be proud of him. You feel uncomfortable that he was hit on by a woman. Now you should feel confident in him that he can just get up and leave.


----------

